# Crossbow shooting positions



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

New to the game, wondered what style of shot people prefer. I have found shooting while sitting at chair is fairly straight forward but not practical for field applications, anyone care to way in?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Shooting from a chair is great if you have a blind.
I gave up my compound and tree- stand many years ago now I hunt from the ground 100% of the time, must days I simply clear a small spot and sit a foam cushion with my bow resting on one knee. If it's really wet( I hunt some marshy area's) or if I need some elevation to see I strap a small Gorilla seat to a tree but I keep it as low as possible to help with concealment and can still use my knee for a rest but I'm confident enough to take the right shot off- hand when I can't use my knee for a rest.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

garhtr said:


> Shooting from a chair is great if you have a blind.
> I gave up my compound and tree- stand many years ago now I hunt from the ground 100% of the time, must days I simply clear a small spot and sit a foam cushion with my bow resting on one knee. If it's really wet( I hunt some marshy area's) or if I need some elevation to see I strap a small Gorilla seat to a tree but I keep it as low as possible to help with concealment and can still use my knee for a rest but I'm confident enough to take the right shot off- hand when I can't use my knee for a rest.
> Good luck and Good Hunting !


I never thought of a seat cushion that's a really great idea, I'll just have to get one not quite as flashy as the bright red Ohio state one I have.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Try the heat a seat cushion plus heat I got one at Meijer several years ago and use it all the time.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I practiced shooting free hand every chance I had. Practice was always 25 shots minimum. If you put the time iin, you will be able to shoot from any position or stand. You should be able to hit a 6" bulls eye at 20 yards, every shot.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I build brush blinds & have pop up blinds too ; I have a chair in each one & it provides a rock steady hold. However, I also have the butt pad I carry to sit on the ground & using my knees to brace is even more solid for me. I also have a turkey seat that gets my rear off the ground & is quite comfy. I too hunt 100% from the ground & don't miss the trees.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info, once my scope gets fixed I'll give these ideas a try


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I desinged a made a seat, a few seasons ago, it really works great. If I knew how I would post some pic's of it., But i am working on that. If any one would like I can Snal mail you a few pic's and you can post them for me. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

I found the most hilarious seat at cabelas, it's essentially a bar stool seat cushion on a lazy Susan. I have tried it out it moves in a circle silently it's pretty neat and only 9 bucks.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Resting on the porch rail of the shooting house, out of the window I have be carefull of the limbs and walls, sometimes just move back slightly for positive clearance, but has to be cold or windy from the east for me to move inside


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I'm still shooting a Mathews, 70 lb. don't worry too much about position, I've practiced enough that I can miss them from about any angle now.


----------

